
“Fight Club” Author Chuck Palahniuk Apologizes for Piracy Rants - okket
https://torrentfreak.com/fight-club-author-chuck-palahniuk-apologizes-for-piracy-rants-180602/
======
timonoko
This guy got most of his fame from internet (and piracy). I remember reading
about "Fight Club" in Usenet and ftp'ing it from "Russian Deep Repository".
Ordering lesser-known paper books from America would have been difficult and
costly.

